# nail clippers?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear that didn't go well. If it is any consolation I quicked Lily the first time I tried to clip her nails. We didn't have any experience with a dremel at that point.

We do have to clip Peeves since he doesn't tolerate the noise of the dremel. We use a Miller's Forge clipper for him. I also have the same one in smaller size for when I am short on time for poodles. https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...943AA90FB3&show=12&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I use the dremel I am afraid to clip, I cut Bella's quick about a month ago


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I use this type:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Profession...=1481726302&sr=1-4&keywords=dog+nail+clippers
I like the guard - it helps to prevent you from taking off too much at a time - and they are sharp enough that they cut rather than squeeze.

If you are cutting nails for the first time I would recommend building up slowly. Start with touching the clipper to a paw, treat, repeat a few times and take a break. Then again, touching nails. Then gently tapping nails. Then clipping just in front of the nail. When the pup is happy with all that, clip an infinitessimal amount from one nail, treat enthusiastically, and stop. If you try to go to fast you are likely to end up with a scared and struggling puppy, who runs at the mere sight of the nail clippers!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you ladies for your responses. I was at a Walmart yesterday shopping for items for an office Christmas party, and picked up a cheapo clipper. I opened it last night and decided "NO WAY" I am using that thing on her - it's huge.

FJM - I clicked on the link you provided and I like the idea of a guard that prevents one from cutting too much. I just ordered that one now. Amazon prime makes purchases so easy (and can be dangerous!) 

LilyCD - I wonder if Betty will end up being like Peeves, and intolerant of dremel. I hope we havent traumatized her too badly.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If you try the dremel again I would do a lot of desensitizing first. I am sure you know how to do that. The clipper that I use doesn't have a guard, so the one fjm suggested is probably a better bet.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

You can desensitize her to the Dremel the same way you would to the clippers like fjn posted. If you're not sure how, this link explains it well. How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I can only use the guillotine type. I am afraid of the other ones.


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

Scissor over Guillotine.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of the dremel. I only take a little bit at a time, I've never dremel more than 1/4 inch. And I asked the groomers to dremel every time they got a haircut so they did the hard work of getting them used to it and when I decided to have the courage to try my friend (the groomer) showed me how and I tried just a tiny bit. 

If I stay calm my dogs listen better than if I'm nervous , worried, or tense. So I had to "train myself" to stay very calm with the correct vibe ya know? If I'm not in a good place emotionally I just don't bother messing with any of it,
And if the experience wasn't going well, I go have a cup of coffee first, shake it off, and try again after a little while. 

Here is a video of me dremeling the Spoo's nails. By the way I never hold it down on the nail for more than 1 or 2 seconds max! So it doesn't get hot. And that way I also avoid taking too much at once. I also tap it anther than hold it down, it works for us to go 

Tap tap tap rather then holding it down. 

Hope this helps. 

I could never never cut the nails. The thought makes me cringe, the dremel really is so much easier than I imagined before I tried it. 

Be careful with their hair! I keep my poodle's head under my arm or if I do it with them laying down I keep their head behind me kinda...
It's hard to explain, but they have become so comfortable with the dremel nowadays they don't want to stand for it, they just lay down, so I "hide" their head/nose/ears away from my hands and the dremel. 

I'm going to see if I have pictures of how to keep their face away... It's great, cause my 2 would get curious and want to sniff it. 
There's no force involved, it's just like a hug  to discourage them from sniffing the dremel. 

http://youtu.be/d0vbA05isRg


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Because Molly's nails grow so fast I have both a clipper and a dremel cuz if I miss a just a week I have to cut more, and the clipper is quicker than the dremel at those times....I still have to smooth the edges with the dremel though! 
I'm keep trying to get in the habit of filing a little with an emery board while watching TV so they don't get so long......but ya know how the best of plans fly out the window................LOL!

BTW........HEY LOU! It's good to hear from ya........You and the kids are looking good and I hope all is well in your world!!!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh Lou
I love seeing your babies. They are the most cuddly sweet looking spoo pair-so adorable. I like your described technique of "tucking" their head while dremeling. Also, good advice about being CALM, while working with your dog. We dremel Axel's nails regularly, and he lays on the grooming table for it. We just tried to rush it with the baby- we are so dumb!!! I have already desensitized her to the clipper, I dont know why I felt I could just spring the dremel on her and expect her to not panic! (I just didnt think, duh)

Peepers
interesting! It never occurred to me one could use a scissors! I am not good with scissors, so would be way to afraid to try that though.

I will start the dremel desensitizing today - thank you everyone for your help, I really appreciate it a lot!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

When I dremel, my husband stands at the dog's head and feeds tiny bites of peanut butter. That's the only time they get PB. They don't like the dremel, but they love PB, so it's all good. Both my dogs have bracelets--I cut the top off an old sock and slide that up over the long hair to keep from wrapping around the shaft. Did that once. Not good.l


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

JudyD thanks for the clever idea about putting an old sock leg over bracelets.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I use the Miller's Forge orange ones that Lily uses plus a dremel. I don't like the guillotine style. I've always had black dogs, and a groomer taught me how to take little diagonal nibbles rather than clipping head on, especially once you are close to the quick. With black nails, the interior looks opaque and chalky until you get close to the quick; then it is shinier. You can't nibble with the guillotine style. 

I give my dogs food treats when I am doing nails, but they also know it is just something that is going to happen with or without any drama on their part. I'm going to sound like a bitch here, but letting drama stop the process just teaches them the wrong lesson. You see this when you see a dog scream when the clipper is still a foot away, and they have never been quicked. 

Putting the dog on a table or in a dog tub helps a lot.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Verve - that's not bi..chy at all . I agree with you that puppies learn quick, and they learn to do what works. 

I talked to my groomer friend and she is coming over tomorrow to help us with her nails since she is still too young to bring to her shop. She was worried that we are getting Betty off on a wrong start, having made this a negative experience so she and her assistant are coming over to do her nails and also give us hands on instruction. I am so lucky to have her help.

Thank you everyone for your feedback and suggestions

JudyD
I like your sock idea - Much to my husband's chagrin, Axel is still sporting his bracelets so we may need to employ the sock technique!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Axeldog, Thank you so much! It makes me feel so proud and warm and fuzzy inside when I get compliments on my babies! Thank you!
how wonderful is it that you have help right at home, to show exactly how to use the dremel, and they can start so that they do the hard par lol like when I learned my poodles had already been through it a few times before i attempted to do it myself  

I'm so glad there's so much good advice here! 

JudyD, great idea on the sleeve thing!!
I also try and trim as much hair as I can around the nails and pawpaws (since my pups don't have shaved feet) 

Verve, great info on the nail appearance "chalky" and then shinny. I never go past the chalky part, I'm too afraid, but it's good to know I could maybe go a little bit further? Thanks! 


Awesome y'all !! It's nice to read all this great info


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I use a tiny black spot as the "stop" signal. If you look at the surface of the nail that you've dremeled off or clipped off, eventually you see a tiny dot in the middle. I stop there.


----------

